# كيف تترك السرحان ؟؟؟؟



## candy shop (15 يونيو 2009)

لطرد حالة الشرود الذهني وضعف التركيز












هذه الحالة أو الطبع يبتلى به العديد من الشبان والفتيات أيضاً، خاصة أولئك الذين يستغرقون في أحلام اليقظة كثيراً، ولو تركت هذه الحالة وشأنها لاستحالت إلى عادة ولأثرت بشكل سلبي على تفكير الشاب واستيعابه لا سيما وأن التركيز مطلوب في مراحل التعلم المختلفة.
ومرة أخرى نقول لك: إن الخروج من هذه الأزمة أو المشكلة أمر ممكن إذا راعينا عدداً من الأمور:




1- جرب أن تركز على شيء معين لفترة طويلة نسبياً، علق نظراتك على لوحة فنية معلقة على الجدار.. ادرس كل دقائقها في اللون والظلال والحركات واللفتات حتى لا تغادر شيئاً منها.. ثم أغمض عينيك وراجع اللوحة في ذهنك.. انظر كم التقطت منها وكم فاتك، وأعد المحاولة، فإن هذا التمرين سيغرس فيك حالة التركيز.


2- طريقك المعتاد الذي تمشيه أو تقطعه من البيت إلى المدرسة وبالعكس، حاول أن تستذكره بقعة بقعة ومعلماً معلماً، فهذا التمرين سينمي لديك أيضاً حالة الانتباه والاستذكار، ذلك أن التركيز وشد الانتباه يشبه إلى حد كبير أية قوة عضلية أو عقلية تنمو بالمراس والمداومة، وحتى تنشط ذاكرتك دربها ومرنها دائماً في التقاط المعلومات ومراجعتها لأنك إذا أهملت ذلك أصيبت الذاكرة بالضمور.


3- لا تنتقل من فكرة إلى فكرة بسرعة.. أطل الوقوف عند فكرة معينة.. استغرق فيها، كما لو كنت تتأمل مشهداً أمامك.. فهذا يساعدك على التركيز وتثبيت الانتباه وجمعه.


4- تتبع موضوعاً ما، أو حدثاً ما خطوة خطوة، منذ ولادته وحتى ختامه، تابع أخبار زلزال وقع في منطقة معينة، أو حريق شب في إحدى الغابات، أو عدوان عسكري على مدينة أو دولة، فالمتابعة وملاحقة التطورات والتفاصيل تثري في عملية التركيز.


5- احتفظ بدفتر مذكرات صغير (أجندة).. دون فيها ما تريد القيام به من نشاط، أي قائمة بأعمال النهار ومسؤولياتك.. أو اكتب على ورقة أو قصاصة ما تنوي عمله قبل أن تخرج من البيت، وراجعها باستمرار، وأشر على ما تم إنجازه.


6- وجه اهتمامك بما يقوله محدثك لا بما يلبسه أو بما تحمله من ذكريات الماضي عنه.. واحصر ما يقوله في نقاط.. ويمكنك أن تعمد إلى كتابة ملخص بما يقول حتى تتمكن من الرد على كل النقاط أو أهم ما ورد في حديثه.

هذه وغيرها أساليب عملية.. جربها فلعلها تطرد عنك حالة الشرود الذهني وضعف التركيز


*منقوووووووووووووووول*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يونيو 2009)

معلومات رااااااائعه يا كاندى 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## كوك (16 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
_*وتسلم ايدك*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## happy angel (16 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى كاندى معلومات جميلة

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## وليم تل (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 يونيو 2009)

موضوعك رائك يا مامي تسلك ايدك علي فكرة انا بمل خطوة 2 و 4 فعلا و نجحين معايا جدا بس هسمع كلامك في باقي الخطواط تسلم الايادي يا بركة


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة يا كاندي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## جيلان (18 يونيو 2009)

> - احتفظ بدفتر مذكرات صغير (أجندة).. دون فيها ما تريد القيام به من نشاط، أي قائمة بأعمال النهار ومسؤولياتك.. أو اكتب على ورقة أو قصاصة ما تنوي عمله قبل أن تخرج من البيت، وراجعها باستمرار، وأشر على ما تم إنجازه



*هىىىىىىىى لاقيت حاجة بعملها
لا بجد عجبتنى اوى الافكار دى
ميرسى يا سكر*


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااائعه يا كاندى
> 
> ميرررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



شكراااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبار كك يا كوكو
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
> _*وتسلم ايدك*_
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​



ميرسى لزوقك يا كوك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كاندى معلومات جميلة
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



شكرااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا هابى
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​



شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا وليم

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> موضوعك رائك يا مامي تسلك ايدك علي فكرة انا بمل خطوة 2 و 4 فعلا و نجحين معايا جدا بس هسمع كلامك في باقي الخطواط تسلم الايادي يا بركة



ميرسى لزوقك ولتشجيعك يا ملك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة يا كاندي
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكرااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *هىىىىىىىى لاقيت حاجة بعملها
> لا بجد عجبتنى اوى الافكار دى
> ميرسى يا سكر*



شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يرعاكى
​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكـــــــــــــــترا

للموضوع الهااام والمفيد جدا

لأن الكل بيعانى من هذه المشكله*​


----------



## candy shop (3 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكـــــــــــــــترا
> 
> للموضوع الهااام والمفيد جدا
> 
> لأن الكل بيعانى من هذه المشكله*​



شكراااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع يا كاندى انا ححاول اطبقه  واتمرن 
ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع رائع يا كاندى انا ححاول اطبقه  واتمرن
> ميرسى لك كتير
> المسيح معك ويباركك


شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا  معاكى ويوفقك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2010)

*هحاول اجرب
جمييل قوى
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (3 فبراير 2010)

*أخي كاندى *
*معلومات هامة جداً وأنا أول المستفيدين منها الرب يباركك*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

معلومات قيمة

شكرا كاندى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هحاول اجرب
> جمييل قوى
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Coptic+ (22 مايو 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا
هجرب كام طريقة منهم
ربنا معاكي و يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## jojo_angelic (22 مايو 2010)

ماما كانــدي
                            شكراااااااااا لمعلوماتك الرائعة راح أسمع نصائحك
                            الرب يباركـك ويديمـــك للمنتـــدى


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2010)

*مشكله موضوع عدم التركيز ده

ثانكس على الموضوع
*​


----------



## ريما 14 (5 يونيو 2010)

موضوع حلو اختي الحبيبة

على فكرة انا مرات بسرح كتير 

وعليكي السلام اختي الحبيبة


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

نصائح ممتازه 
ماما كاندي 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *أخي كاندى *
> *معلومات هامة جداً وأنا أول المستفيدين منها الرب يباركك*


*شكرااااا لمشاركتك الجميله *

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> معلومات قيمة
> 
> شكرا كاندى
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​



شكرااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> هجرب كام طريقة منهم
> ربنا معاكي و يحافظ عليكي*


*شكرااااا لمشاركتك الجميله *

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> ماما كانــدي
> شكراااااااااا لمعلوماتك الرائعة راح أسمع نصائحك
> الرب يباركـك ويديمـــك للمنتـــدى



ميرسى لزوقك ولتشجيعك حبيبه قلبى 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *مشكله موضوع عدم التركيز ده
> 
> ثانكس على الموضوع
> *​


*شكرااااا لمشاركتك الجميله *

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> موضوع حلو اختي الحبيبة
> 
> على فكرة انا مرات بسرح كتير
> 
> وعليكي السلام اختي الحبيبة


*شكرااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 نورتى الموضوع
*​


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> نصائح ممتازه
> ماما كاندي
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك



ميرسى لزوقك يا قمر 

ربنا يرعاكى
​


----------



## Rosetta (27 يوليو 2010)




----------



## candy shop (28 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


>



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## أرزنا (28 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام المسيح
معلومات مفيدة شكرا


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2010)

أرزنا قال:


> سلام المسيح
> معلومات مفيدة شكرا


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------

